# Um, new additions?.....



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not like we needed more chickens, but apparently my aunt thought it necessary to surprise us with 22 baby Americanas........🙄. We already have about 130+ chickens.... Not to mention 60+ quail, 8 turkeys, and all the other animals...... At least their cute little buggers lol

Vanna LOVES baby chicks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @KY Goat Girl @Rancho Draco @Goatastic43 🙄..


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Everyone always needs more chickens! Are they the Easter Egger Americanas or the true breeding Ameraucanas?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Everyone always needs more chickens! Are they the Easter Egger Americanas or the true breeding Ameraucanas?


I don't think my aunt even knows lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I love the beards on americaunas. I had one i named her Helga the bearded lady. Cute chicks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> I love the beards on americaunas. I had one i named her Helga the bearded lady. Cute chicks!


Helga lol. We didn't need anymore but oh well...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They're some of my favorites! You have a lot of chickens lol. I just got 6 lavendar orpingtons a few weeks ago. I also put like 30 polish eggs in my incubator from our hens this week lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> They're some of my favorites! You have a lot of chickens lol. I just got 6 lavendar orpingtons a few weeks ago. I also put like 30 polish eggs in my incubator from our hens this week lol


We do lol. And to think we JUST downsized our chicken's 😂😂. Now we have more then we did before we downsized lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I mean, we have about 50-60 out there so I can't talk but...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've been having a hard time not picking up all the cheap chickens on Craigslist. I only have 33 right now. The yard feels empty lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> They're some of my favorites! You have a lot of chickens lol. I just got 6 lavendar orpingtons a few weeks ago. I also put like 30 polish eggs in my incubator from our hens this week lol


You have polish? Ive been looking for those.. 😃


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I've been having a hard time not picking up all the cheap chickens on Craigslist. I only have 33 right now. The yard feels empty lol


We just got 5 hens off of CL for one of our lonely roosters. Realized last week that they came with roundworms. Ugh. My husband and I spent the last five nights worming each chicken in both flocks.
The hens we got are already looking better since getting better nutrition AND their little eggs are much bigger now which shocks me. I had resigned myself to just being content with medium sized eggs from them but it looks like I won’t have to.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

And that's why I don't go to CL for chickens🙄😳😳


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> And that's why I don't go to CL for chickens🙄😳😳


True that!! I was desperate for companions for him. I took a chance and am relieved that the worst we got was worms. I am glad that they have a better home now though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> True that!! I was desperate for companions for him. I took a chance and am relieved that the worst we got was worms. I am glad that they have a better home now though.


Yeah I understand the companion part. We had a lady drive a hour and a half to get a silky rooster! She had 10 chickens. A bear tore into the pen and killed all but a single hen who was hiding under something. She felt really bad so bought our rooster as her companion.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww they are so cute. 🥰 Even if they are more than you need. What does Vana think of the new feathered friends?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww they are so cute. 🥰 Even if they are more than you need. What does Vana think of the new feathered friends?


She loves them! She's always loved chicks and baby bunnies lol


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah I understand the companion part. We had a lady drive a hour and a half to get a silky rooster! She had 10 chickens. A bear tore into the pen and killed all but a single hen who was hiding under something. She felt really bad so bought our rooster as her companion.


This rooster was part of a bachelor group. He’s a couple years old and last his last buddy to a predator. I think we more than made up for it with five pretty (wormy) girls. I hate for people or animals to be alone…or hungry. 
@Lil Boogie your new chicks are cute, even if you didn’t need them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> This rooster was part of a bachelor group. He’s a couple years old and last his last buddy to a predator. I think we more than made up for it with five pretty (wormy) girls. I hate for people or animals to be alone…or hungry.
> @Lil Boogie your new chicks are cute, even if you didn’t need them.


Ah, I see. 

Yeah they are pretty cute lol..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> She loves them! She's always loved chicks and baby bunnies lol


That's how my dog Sara is. She loves anything that moves. 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, they sure are cute! Should have some very pretty eggs later this year! We're doing pretty good with chicken math.....we only have two hens and will NOT get anymore.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I don’t see mentions so I totally missed your thread. Lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> I love the beards on americaunas. I had one i named her Helga the bearded lady. Cute chicks!


My rooster is named Odin.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> My rooster is named Odin.


Oooh i love it. ❤ im all for the old norse style names i just named a little doe Ymir 🙂 my family is like um how do you say that?...lmao


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, they sure are cute! Should have some very pretty eggs later this year! We're doing pretty good with chicken math.....we only have two hens and will NOT get anymore.


They are at LEAST cute lol.. we already get blue eggs from our others, I guess a few more blue eggs won't hurt lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! I don’t see mentions so I totally missed your thread. Lol


I forgot to mention y'all probably lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Hounddog23 said:


> Oooh i love it. ❤ im all for the old norse style names i just named a little doe Ymir 🙂 my family is like um how do you say that?...lmao


If I ever have a white one, Whitebeard. Black, Blackbeard. Obviously. Haha


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> They are at LEAST cute lol.. we already get blue eggs from our others, I guess a few more blue eggs won't hurt lol


I know what you mean. A red color or really dark egg would be cool, but all I really want at this point is for my ducks to lay BLUE eggs. I have the blue egg chickens. Done. I do think people are more likely to buy eggs that are different in appearance to typical store bought eggs.

The 3 younger ducks are all possible blue eggers but not laying yet. So far, all the ducks (4 different kinds plus 2 new not laying yet breeds) have laid white eggs. The cayuga ducks kind of have spotty eggs, grey eggs, or almost black eggs at the very first week or two of laying. Mostly they just lay white disappointing eggs for me almost all season. The occasional green duck egg is NOT green for good reasons!

She should have at least got you something that lays a diff color or had a different hairstyle. That's a lot of new chickens to feed!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I know what you mean. A red color or really dark egg would be cool, but all I really want at this point is for my ducks to lay BLUE eggs. I have the blue egg chickens. Done. I do think people are more likely to buy eggs that are different in appearance to typical store bought eggs.
> 
> The 3 younger ducks are all possible blue eggers but not laying yet. So far, all the ducks (4 different kinds plus 2 new not laying yet breeds) have laid white eggs. The cayuga ducks kind of have spotty eggs, grey eggs, or almost black eggs at the very first week or two of laying. Mostly they just lay white disappointing eggs for me almost all season. The occasional green duck egg is NOT green for good reasons!
> 
> She should have at least got you something that lays a diff color or had a different hairstyle. That's a lot of new chickens to feed!


Since there's 7 of us living here the egg color doesn't _really _matter, but it kinda does if ya know what I mean lol? I am greatful for her, and will love these chicks just like my other animals.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Since there's 7 of us living here the egg color doesn't _really _matter, but it kinda does if ya know what I mean lol? I am greatful for her, and will love these chicks just like my other animals.


That's good they will have a good home and use! You guys must have goat milk and egg soup all the time.😅 Hard boiled eggs instead of dumplings in soup just cuz. I assume you eat extras? Or if any turn out to be roosters? Or do you sell them?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> That's good they will have a good home and use! You guys must have goat milk and egg soup all the time.😅 Hard boiled eggs instead of dumplings in soup just cuz. I assume you eat extras? Or if any turn out to be roosters? Or do you sell them?


Lol. We would eat the extra roosters, but one of my sisters thinks all of them are pets and not to be eaten.....so they get sold. I'd butcher them all if it were up to me, but it's not lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hounddog23 said:


> You have polish? Ive been looking for those.. 😃


Yep! We'll have somewhere near 30ish available in 21 days


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Love your new peeps!
I love my new AMs. They are beautiful and more friendly than the Barred Rocks.
We will need a rooster for them in a few months and I am hoping to find something reasonable on CL.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats on the new chicks! If nothing else, they are adorable! It looks like my queen is looking at her new subjects  She’s so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I forgot to mention y'all probably lol


You mentioned me but I don’t get notifications that I’ve been mentioned since I’m on the app.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are cute!
What do you do with the extra eggs from 130 chickens? Do you sell them?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> They are cute!
> What do you do with the extra eggs from 130 chickens? Do you sell them?


Not all of them lay. Some of them are too old lol. But we just let them live out there life her since they were born here.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We have some OG hens who are like that. Do you free range your birds or are they in an enclosure?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Some of them free range and others not


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I told my sisters, who are the chicken keepers of the family, that you have 130 chickens and they want to know if they all have names. 😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I told my sisters, who are the chicken keepers of the family, that you have 130 chickens and they want to know if they all have names. 😄


Well, let's just say about half of them do lol.

Tommy, Dandelion, Alfredo, Mr chicken, white guy, Eagle, lacy, Red man, Lil hen, Bimbo (don't ask... My sister named him..), a LOT more but I'm not gonna type them all lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I know if my sisters had 130 chickens the names would start getting even crazier than they already are. 🤭


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I could never name our chickens we used to have because most of them looked alike. We did name our roosters though. Most of them were named Meany.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ I hear ya.


----------

